# 2012 deer cam contest



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

How about a new trail cam photo contest 2012. Whitetail , Hogs or any critters!!! Biggest buck. Most bucks in one photo. Most unique photo. Let's see what Alabama and Florida have to show!! And please only list 2012 Season pictures! Along with county or general location!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Nov 23, 2009)

Start with a Florida deer and a few hogs on the opposite side of our club


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

*My submission for "Unusual" Category*

Buck does not seem to be interested in sharing his corn stash (The buck standing straight up behind feeder to right)...


----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

Great pictures from both. I just killed my first hog this weekend @bloodhound . And that's a nice 3 1/2 year old to the left @doomsday


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

the pie bald has gotten bigger since but all pics are night time and you can't see hit coat, nuther good buck on the property and of course the rooters looking forward to gettin some close ups come huntin season


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Unique Picture from Lake County, Florida. 2012


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

chodges said:


> Unique Picture from Lake County, Florida. 2012


Alright, let me put my man card aside fer a second......

That's ADORABLE!!!!

OK, I just put it back in my pocket!!!!

Here is mine, taken a while back.....no interesting 1's this year yet!!!:blink:
A deer w/ eyes but no head!!!!:whistling:


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Here's a big boy I just got a pic of a couple weeks ago. 

The second one goes for "most unique" :thumbup:


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

bamaman08 said:


> Here's a big boy I just got a pic of a couple weeks ago.
> 
> The second one goes for "most unique" :thumbup:


Ding Ding, I think we have a winner in most unique!:001_huh:


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

that horrible some things you just cant unsee


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

when ya gotta go ya gotta go...


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

Now that's a stud @pelagicone


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a picture from a friend of mine's camera from our club in Alabama. It's the first camera that was put out this year, pretty good start!


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

Matt Mcleod said:


> This is a picture from a friend of mine's camera from our club in Alabama. It's the first camera that was put out this year, pretty good start!


WOW the buck on the far left has to be 22inches inside spread dang good bucks


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

titan77 said:


> WOW the buck on the far left has to be 22inches inside spread dang good bucks


Thanks! 

We'll see if any of them will show there face in the day light. Even in august the only pictures of decent bucks have been at night so far. 

I was going to go up and check my camera and do a little work tomorrow but this hurricane has got me all fouled up now.


----------



## HOWTON21 (Jun 20, 2012)

Matt Mcleod said:


> Thanks!
> 
> We'll see if any of them will show there face in the day light. Even in august the only pictures of decent bucks have been at night so far.
> 
> I was going to go up and check my camera and do a little work tomorrow but this hurricane has got me all fouled up now.


When you kill that one on the left, make sure you rub it in Justin's nose. :thumbsup:


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Checked a camera today and got some nice pics!!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Thought this one was cool!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Matt Mcleod said:


> Checked a camera today and got some nice pics!!


Holly s....well u get the point lol that's some nice deer


----------



## Bloodhound (Nov 23, 2009)

Fighting over some fat sow pig, really!!!


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

Good job bloodhound love those shots!!!


----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sure wish we could know where these pictures were coming from!!


----------

